# Any stay at home mums own horses ?



## Livhugg (20 December 2014)

Hi there, I have just had a part loan fall through and it seems so difficult to get a long term permanent arrangement ! I have two children , one is at school and the other is at nursery 5 mornings a week. I'm trying to decide whether I could handle having a horse on full loan or not. Has anyone got advice on looking after a horse with young children and how realistic it is.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 December 2014)

When my son was born I had three horses at home and it was fine. I took the baby out with me to muck out in the mornings and waited until my husband was home in the evenings to bring them in and settle them for the night. I could only ride on weekends when husband was home but it all worked out fine. Once my son was in school I could then ride mid week instead. I found it harder as my son got older and had interests of his own which took up time on the weekends and after school most nights a week. I have five horses now and still manage without too much difficulty although my son is now 16 so he is more of a help these days even though he is not interested in the horses at all/


----------



## Livhugg (20 December 2014)

Are your horses kept at your home ? I'd need to have one in livery .... And in the winter they seem to bring all theirs in every night .... If have to try and arrange someone to do that for me. Easier in the summer as the horse can stay out. Hmmmm food for thought. Thank you for your advice


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 December 2014)

Yes mine are at home so that does make life easier as I was able to do things when my son was sleeping and just take a baby monitor with me. Perhaps you could arrange to muck out for somebody else who was then able to bring in for you in the evening? There is always a way around these things if you want it enough. Or you could look for somewhere where the horse could live out 24/7?


----------



## EmmaC78 (20 December 2014)

Where are you based?  I know a few part loans on my area if you are near me.


----------



## PorkChop (20 December 2014)

I have my horses at home and have done throughout having my children, who are now 12 and 13.  If you want something enough and have the resources it is definitely possible.  I think I would have found it a lot harder if I had them at livery, with them being at home I was able to see to the horses around the children.  Hope you find something suitable


----------



## Orson Cart (21 December 2014)

I'm a SAHM, have two ponies on DIY livery about 6 miles from home and a 5 yr old daughter that I home school. Finding time to ride is nigh on impossible unless it's the weekend and hubby is at home, or dear old mum can babysit for an hour. Other than that, it's not impossible but it can be tricky at times. We turn out quite late in comparison to some to allow time for child to have breakfast etc (husband leaves for work at 6,30 am and doesn't return until 7.30 pm) and I bring in during winter when husband back from work so that I don't have to drag the wee one out in the cold and dark. Finding time to maintain paddocks, poo pick etc can be tricky because young children can sometimes be a bit cross about spending an hour in the freezing cold with little to do. Yes, they help for a wee while and then revert to kicking a football about, but eventually boredom sets in. So you can often find your time up the yard is mainly on a 'quick whizz' basis during the week (i try to limit my visits up the horses with my daughter in tow to about two hours. She's had enough of being out in the cold by then) with all of my 'me' pony time very early on the weekend mornings so that I can spend 6 hours up the yard but still be home in time to do lunch for the family, have family time etc. Obviously it's much easier in summer - longer days for riding in the evening etc and the whole affair is by no means impossible. I guess it just depends how much you want it.  At my yard there is also no back up - so you have to get to the yard to do your horses regardless of your own, or your child's illness'. For example, just Thurs this week my car died and there was (for a myriad of reasons) no mode of transport to get to the stables - so my daughter and I walked the 12 mile round trip to turn the horses out. Might seem extreme to some, but if you have no back up you HAVE to get to the horses somehow. I carried my daughter most of the way home. It was an extreme work out! On another occasion I've had to ask my dad to give my daughter and I a lift up the yard because we both had a vomiting virus and had to spend the journey in the back with our sick bowls. (Yes, my dad is an angel!) So if you do decide to do it, do think carefully about yard choice, choice of share partner etc in case you ever can't get to the horse when it's your day.


----------



## Equi (21 December 2014)

Depends on your finances. If you can afford to have a horse on part livery (i.e. you do the mornings they do the evening bring-in/feed) youll be fine. I'm sure you would have pletny time to muck out, ride and some days just groom and get stuf ready for other days etc.


----------



## Livhugg (21 December 2014)

Wow thanks a lot for all the advice. I am based in Aberdeen. I think I'm going to try and persevere with finding a part loan ...I would ideally like to have both kids at school before I take on a horse full time. If anyone hears of anything please let me know


----------



## Livhugg (21 December 2014)

I'm based in Aberdeen


----------



## wills_91 (21 December 2014)

It is do able but in all honesty it is so so much easier/enjoyable if you can afford to keep on part or full livery. It's all very well to say take the child with you but the yard set up & horse has to spot on for this. Personally I would never feel comfortable enough to have my toddler loose in a field whilst I poo picked & I hate seeing people turning out whilst holding the hand of a small child, but them again I do have a 17hh ID x who can be a bit of a plum at time. I go up after work and get my stable etc sorted before picking the wee man up from child minder. I only ride 3 or 4 days a week in the summer & hardly at all in the winter, would love to get someone to part loan but so far no luck as we are so rural.


----------



## GemG (24 December 2014)

^^^ as above...

I do have nursery age and baby, on mat leave just now but will eventually be back working. 

It is a juggling act. 2 horses , DIY livery.  The baby is easier as she is in car or carrier hopefully asleep whilst I muck out or turn out etc. it is difficult with older one as she obviously has no sense of the dangers and would end up squashed in a millisecond! 

I am luck to have extremely helpful husband who will do plenty that I haven't got done. 

However my expectations at this time are not high in terms of ....

* not riding just now 
* horses out as much as possible
* let horse get hairy and not need to rug so much etc or at all

In my job I work shifts, so it actually helps when it comes to riding as am not limited to weekend only. 

Will get back to riding once breastfeeding becomes a lot less frequent/more predictable. Horse remaining turned away until then. Other horse due foal in spring, so not too high maintenance.  

In short - you can do it, but I would advise help from other half/friend, have a childminder or something and or you could go part livery    Or.   Wait for kids to get older...   It's never easy.


----------

